# Other > Off Topic >  What to see in Tanzania?

## Cictro

Hi there!  :Wink: 
Has any of you been to Tanzania? Can you advise something special to see there? In a month I am going there myself but want to make the best of this trip there  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Manfred

> Hi there! 
> Has any of you been to Tanzania? Can you advise something special to see there? In a month I am going there myself but want to make the best of this trip there


Hello Cictro!  :Big Grin: 
If you are going to *Tanzania* then you are simply destined to see the *Great Migration*! There is a national park in Tanzania called Serengeti. Besides its pristine beauty it is famous for the Great Migration of wildbeest. Have a look at this article to get a better understanding of what I am talking about https://en.altezza.travel/articles/great-migration
Look at this beauty  :Cool:

----------


## ryanhill8

I have never been to Tanzania.

----------


## Agraguldur

Thanx for sharing Manfred!!!

----------


## MaryJain

Hi Cictro,

There are many wonderful and interesting tourist places in Tanzania. One of the best destinations to visit is Mount Kilimanjaro, the highest peak in Africa with a height of 5895 metres. Stone Town is another attraction where you can enjoy the charm of old days. 

If you are interested in visiting the national parks, then you have many options here to choose. Have a look at some the best national parks in Tanzania below:

Lake Manyara National Park
Serengeti National Park
Tarangire National Park
Arusha National Park
Ruaha National Park
Gombe Stream National Park
Katavi National Park
Selous Game Reserve


If you love lakes, beaches and islands, then you have these beautiful places:

Zanzibar Beaches
Mafia Island
Pemba Island
Lake Victoria

I'm currently working here in a maid service Dubai company and hence if you ever wish to visit Dubai or UAE, please let me know and I can help you better next time.

Anyway, have a happy journey  :Smile:

----------

